# What did I get my self into



## Usman Choudry (Nov 27, 2016)

Hello Everyone, 

I wanted to take a moment and introduce myself. This will serve as my first post. I recently purchased a sail boat that is docked in Los Angeles at King Harbor Marina. I found this sail boat on craigs list. I believe it is called Dolhin O'Day 26. It was built in 1967. My goal was to purchase a sail boat and learn everything about it as I reonvate and rebuild it. I see this as a good opportunity to learn. I paid $1500 for it. I will probably get some slack from posters here that I may have overpaid for it. I feel like I did. But my background in sailing is non existant. So this may have very well be first lesson. I have tried to do some research about the boat but it is to no avail I will attach a picture. Can anyone tell me what exactly is the name of this sail boat?

Thank you very much for reading. I can assure you I will be posting more often and update on all the renovations I will be conducting. 

Regards, 

Usman :ship-captain:


----------



## Usman Choudry (Nov 27, 2016)

I guess attaching pictures should help :|


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Congrats! Thats a nice looking little boat!! $1,500 its a steal. Well done.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to sailing and welcome to SailNet! 

That boat is awfully cute. I like it. I know nothing about O'Days but that looks like a good boat on which to start. I, too, purchased my first boat without knowing how to sail but I wanted to learn how to maintain a boat on something I could screw up without breaking the bank.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Mark beat me to it. Why do you think you over paid? From the pictures seems to be in good shape. Got a HIN, hull identification number? That might help in identifying the manufacture of the boat. Give us some interior shots, then maybe we can beat you proper.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

heard of a Dolphin 24 by O'day not a 26 but that is not your boat. looks like a Coronado 25/Columbia 26 but the they did not have round ports. may have been marketed by O'day but built by some one else. does not fit the O'day designs. So close to a Coronado 25 even has the coaming bump just before the winches. offset companion way and engine instruments in the cockpit. sliding companion was cover is bigger on the starboard side. I spent high school racing a Coronado 25 and it is a close match to me. so 1500 is a steal, see should be a good sailing boat. is there a logo on the mainsail?


----------



## Usman Choudry (Nov 27, 2016)

Thank you for each poster that contributed here. Overbored, you are almost correct. The interior is 100% similar to Coronado 25. However, as you have mentioned, the round ports are different. I will be back in LA in next few days. Will try to dig the vin number. The sad paft is the owner that sold it to me was absolutely wrong about it. The registration also has the wrong information about the boat! Jeez what a mess. I will attach the interior in a few. Again, thanks all. If anyone has more info on the round ports, that will help. 

Gracias, 

Usman


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Welcome aboard Usman. If it has working sails for $1500, you got a steal.

There are sailing "Meetup" groups in Socal. You can join up on other peoples boats and learn to sail. Maybe meet some experienced sailors while out to get you to help you sail your boat. Enjoy your new boat.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Three things:

1st: Welcome to SailNut. You did not over pay for that boat... whatever it is.

2nd: Boats built prior to 1972/73 did not have HIN #s. May have a manufacturers hull sequence # which might be on the sail (or not).

3rd: Those big round port lights (windows) were quite likely added by a previous owner and not part of the original design. Check the edges of the big round port lights to the smaller ones and I bet you find some differences in the way they were installed.


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

Great looking boat! Yes, the Coronado has different windows. My advice: sail it a lot!! (get some help at first. It's easier that way!)


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

The way I see it, who cares what it is exactly. Leave the paperwork alone, too much hassle. If it floats, it can be sailed. Find some decent sailor to show you the basics, buy him a case of good beer, and go sailing. It looks like a nice boat that someone took good care of. If it's complete, you got a bargain.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

So many good replies in a short time.

Think of it this way. If you bought a boat for 10K and sailed it for two years, then sold it for 8.5K I doubt you would be upset with the depreciation.

Don't sink a lot of money into it, just sail it, clean it and maintain it...and have fun.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Whatever it's called, it's a Coronado 25 clone - or the Coronado was a clone of this one... (but not a Columbia 26 - quite a different boat)

Looks like a decent deal for $1500, keep us posted.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Usman Choudry said:


> I guess attaching pictures should help :|


Very interesting. I owned a Coronado 25. I suspect that what has happened here, is a previous owner heavily modified the ports, adding the round ones. Due to the age of your vessel, you won't find a Hull ID Number on it, as it pre-dates the HIN requirement. You might find a builder's plate somewhere on the boat if you look hard enough though. If you find anything with a Spanish conquistador's head or a diamond with a "25" in it (similar to the Catalina insignia) then it's a Coronado.

I paid $2300 for my Coronado, 9 years ago. It did come with a brand-new Honda 9.9 so I don't feel too terrible about the price I paid, and I got my money back when I sold it. I still took a loss due to the new sails and winches I put on it though.

If it is a Coronado 25, it's a solid little boat. The shallow, blob of a keel won't get you sailing very close to windward, but that's ok. The engine well is far better than having the outboard hanging off the back. The propeller will do a much better job of staying in the water in choppy weather.

Have fun, and be careful.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Usman Choudry said:


> .....My goal was to purchase a sail boat and learn everything about it as I reonvate and rebuild it......


Nice first boat. Congrats!!

Learn to sail the heck out of her. It's not obvious in the pics what you plan to renovate and rebuild. I would be careful pouring money into her, all boats need something you don't expect. Don't blow the budget on optional stuff right away. Is she complete and seaworthy now? If so, I received good advice many years ago. Change nothing until you've sailed her for a year.


----------



## Cap-Couillon (Jan 2, 2013)

Another vote for a Coranado 25 variation... Good buy, you didn't spend too much I would not say.

The Solitaire is a '69 C-25 (Hull # 1194) and is an exact match in the following areas:

Lazarette motor well.
Cockpit size, layout, and drain location. 
"Lifeline" layout and attachment points.
Single lower shroud on standing rig. 
Hatch sizes and locations.

Differences:

Round ports
Squared off deck at bow.
Transom rail (optional at purchase)

The C-25 was designed by Frank Butler who later went on to found Catalina Yachts. Butler left the company after Coronado sold out to Whittaker who also owned Columbia. Initial production was limited to Costa Mesa CA, but versions were also produced in Portsmouth VA, and in the 70's Playvisa obtained a license to build several hundred in Barcelona.

There is a Coronado 25 Owners Group (http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Coronado25) you may wish to join and post some pics in hopes someone recognizes the variation.

I think you will find this to be a solid, comfortable and forgiving hull, and a perfect learning platform. 
Downsized from a Coronado 45' to the Solitaire in 2012 and have been living aboard and sailing her inshore and offshore for the last 4 years without a complaint.

Good find Usman... Enjoy her and let us know if you find any more history. Have attached a couple photos of Solitaire for reference.


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

That boat doesn't look bad at all. Looks clean, well taken care of. And, best of all, it's floating.

Like RobGallagher said above, don't sink a lot of money into it. Learn the boat, how it sails, fix/maintain as needed for now. Then you'll know what you want in a different boat if you decide to go up in size. You'll learn a lot just maintaining it's current setup.

Looks like you got a good deal. If the sails are good and the engine works, then motor out, raise the sail and enjoy!


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

No idea on the make, but if it is an O'Day they were built in New England and had a reputation for being heavy/sturdy boats, well made. On a boat that was pre-1972 there was no requirement for a manufacturer identification number. 1972 forward, the HIN (Hull, not vehicle, identification number) would be molded into the right rear usually about two inches down on the transom, although that could be hidden under repairs or repaint by now. Sometimes it was also marked on the inaccessible side (bottom or rear) of the fuel tank or interior cabinetry.

I'd disagree about ignoring the paperwork. You can't get, let alone resell at some point, a valid title without valid paperwork. Errors are made and really need to be corrected before they snowball and come back to bite you. Sometimes, you can have a correction made when the prior owner fills out some paperwork and shows previous title or registration. Wait a year or two, and that resource may not be around. 

And if the error can't be corrected, it IS possible (sorry) that this is a stolen or otherwise fraudulent boat, and you may need to go back after the seller. Sadly, there's a lot of that on Craig's list. If you put five grand into the boat (new rigging and sails and bottom paint) that's all lost if the authorities decide it was stolen and they come after it.

With any luck, it is just paperwork to correct and you've got a beautiful little boat. It is certainly CLEANER than many twenty year olds.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I agree with the others that it looks like a great little boat for the money. I think you should not do much to it but safety improvements for the first year or so. Make sure shrouds/chainplates are solid, and the lifelines are good kind of thing. Just sail her and enjoy here. There are likely three outcomes. You may find you hate sailing and sell her for about what you paid, you find you love the boat and want to completely redo her, or you like sailing and want something bigger/better/faster whatever. After a year or two you will have a better idea as to what changes you might want to make, and what direction you want to go. 

Most of all have fun with her! You will find that with a sailboat you instantly become handsome, a true ladies man and will become rich over night..... Oh wait, that is dreaming about a sailboat, forget about the last part but have fun!


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks too much like a Coronado not to be one, we had one on a mooring at my club and it seemed to never leave the ball. As others have said, the big round ports look aftermarket.


----------



## Usman Choudry (Nov 27, 2016)

I am amazed at the quality of response in such a short duration of posting. I dont know about the boat, but I am damn sure that it is the right decision to join this forum. As everyone mentioned, I am leaning more towards Coronado as well. I did some research and it is definitely not O'day. 

Now the reason I think that I have paid too much is becasue; 

a) No outboard motor
b) Electrical system is shoddy
c) I discovered 3 leaks into the main cabin after the rain. 
d) I have to figure out the plumbing system 
e) The sink faucet doesnt work

I am using this board as partially live aboard for about 9-10 nights a month. I travel for living and this idea of owning and learning to sail and spending pretty SoCal nights on it was ideal. I want the cabin to be more comfortable. So I had plan to add few thinsg and replace few furniture items. Get the electrical system straighten out and the plumbing. I will have to purchase an outboard. I am also going to hire some help to sand and varnish the wooden piece around the hull. That is where there are minor leaks. That alone will cost about $500. I was told the sails are in good condition. I have yet to discover that. So you can see how naiive I am to pay for somethig and then discover all these issues. 

In any event, you guys were awesome to take time out and respond and share your experience and opinion. If anyone is in SoCAL (LA) area, beers are on me. I am attaching interior pictures. Open to further suggestions and comments and critiques. 

Will continue to post more! 

Apologies on the quality and the format of pictures. I will take some more when I return to LA on Wednesday and share with you guys. 


Regards, 

Usman


----------



## Usman Choudry (Nov 27, 2016)

cb32863 said:


> Looks too much like a Coronado not to be one, we had one on a mooring at my club and it seemed to never leave the ball. As others have said, the big round ports look aftermarket.


By the way, I live in MSP :devil


----------



## BlueWind (Jan 23, 2014)

1. It's a sailboat. Not a motorboat.
2. Electricity is overrated.
3. All sailboats leak.
4. Plastic bucket for plumbing.
5. Sinks just take up valuable space.
FYI-- Sanding and varnishing teak is easy. Don't waste that $500.00. Lots of DIYs on this site. They will save you a lot of money. Good luck.
Ben


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

After seeing the interior, that is absolutely a heavily modified Coronado. 

1. You'll find a cheap outboard on Craigslist somewhere.
2. These boats had extremely simple electrical systems. Simple, like a jellyfish.
3. The most important leaks are the ones at the chainplates. Seal them up.
4. The fresh water tank...well, there is no fresh water "tank." There is a void in the bow where the actual hull serves as the tank.
5. The sink hose will run to the bow where the tank is.

I suspect that you will love sailing and move up to something bigger and better before long. Don't pour money into this boat. Just make it safe and clean.


----------



## captflood (Jan 1, 2011)

GREETINGS EARTHLINGS It's not how much you paid for the boat but "HOW MUCH ENJOYMENT" you get from her. Keep the systems onboard as simple as possible buckets for dishes and one for the boat . Use a simple syphon from a five gall plastic jerry can on deck for your running water and a alcohol stove (you can take ashore to the picnic) and a porta potty for the dirty stuff, (can empty it in the right places) good sleeping bags and a couple of cushions to double up as pillows . DREAM BIG AND TRY EVERYDAY TO ACHIVE MORE. AS ALWAYS GO SAFE


----------



## Cap-Couillon (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah Usman, it's a Coronado... Galley is almost an exact match to the Solitaire including the "hide away" cutting board over the drawers and the racks at bulkhead. Also the single leg salon table. There were lots of options, Solitaire has a built in icebox and another set of drawers stbd side under the forward salon table seat. 

Still a good deal. Maintenance and repair is 50% of sailing, and a simple sturdy boat is a good way to hone those skills as well. 6 hp outboard will push her along at hull speed and fit in the well. Replaced my old 2 stroke Suzuki (6hp) with a new Tohatsu (6hp) as she was worn out and not worth rebuilding (for me). 4 stroke 6hp is a tight fit but works. Used 5-6hp should be cheap enough for a good start. Get a long shaft and you will have no problems with cavitation in a following sea. I enlarged the engine well access port (behind the tiller) which provides much better access for starting and throttle control. 

Suggest again you join the Yahoo Coronado 25 group. At least one active guy in your area (Socal50) and lots of info, used parts and advice from fellow owners.

Don't worry too much and enjoy


----------



## socal c25 (Nov 1, 2013)

It is a Coronado 25 kit boat known as Coronado Club 760. Most of these kit boats were shipped to Europe, Spain, Italy, etc... some were sold here in the U.S. also but the "new construction process" made the C25 inexpensive enough to buy factory direct. The 760 came as a hull and deck kit, you could pay extra for factory parts, the kit came with assembly plans and part numbers with vendor addresses and phone #'s. They could be finished stock as a Coronado C25 or customized to the owners specs. The key to knowing a 760 is the deck at the bow is squared off. Hope this helps. I am in LA harbor and sail out of LA light/Hurricane Gulch.


----------



## Cap-Couillon (Jan 2, 2013)

Told ya those c-25 owners group guys know their stuff... Learn something new every day.


----------



## Lazerbrains (Oct 25, 2015)

Yep, C25 - great little boats, and I think you did well for a first sailboat. Get a 6hp Tohatsu longshaft on Craigsliist ( you can also get a 4hp Tohatsu and convert it to 6hp by changing the carburetor for about $70). You will love the motor in the well - much nicer than having it hung off the stern and backing out of the slip is a breeze - turn the motor like a stern thruster. 

Do check carefully the keel bolts, which have a tendency to rust out on Coronado 25's. Looking forward to hear more about her.


----------



## Lazerbrains (Oct 25, 2015)

socal c25 said:


> It is a Coronado 25 kit boat known as Coronado Club 760. Most of these kit boats were shipped to Europe, Spain, Italy, etc... some were sold here in the U.S. also but the "new construction process" made the C25 inexpensive enough to buy factory direct. The 760 came as a hull and deck kit, you could pay extra for factory parts, the kit came with assembly plans and part numbers with vendor addresses and phone #'s. They could be finished stock as a Coronado C25 or customized to the owners specs. The key to knowing a 760 is the deck at the bow is squared off. Hope this helps. I am in LA harbor and sail out of LA light/Hurricane Gulch.


Small world - I'm over in Cabrillo Marina (Cal Yacht). I'll keep an eye out for you!


----------



## skor9761 (Dec 1, 2016)

Congrats on your sailboat purchase. Nice looking boat. Your going down the same road as I am, buying a boat that needs work. Not for the Money savings, although a bonus. But more so on the learning the entire boat and all the systems. To me, the best way to learn (dirty hands).


----------

